# Safe Idea??



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I have three mollie fry which are about one inch long, they are currently seperated in a 1gallon bowl... anyway, in my 7GAL tank i have 5neons and 2 female dalmation mollies ((Don't worry i'm getting a 10Gallon soon to upgrade)) anyway, i feel the mollies are more alert and moving about, would it be safe to move them into the tank, (i'm just cleaning it right now) ?? I have quite a large sponge filter, but they appear to have survived in there until i found them (and i think they were about 3days old), don't ask why i moved them... i just figured they'd get eaten!!
What do you guys think?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

a better action to take is to buy those little fry plants that you can custom cut - they r great for protecting the babies  that way they can benefit of the tanks heat and conditions - and yes get the 10 gal right away! :fun:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1137524213192

p.s.
congratz on the fry! :king:


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks  I've had them about two weeks now... and have really grown quite fond of them  There are two hideouts in the tank..So would they be fine to move in the 7GAL now? I really would love them to stretch their fins out


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I think i'll wait until i get another tank for them..


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I would add a java fern for your fry...


----------

